# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Gratis workshops over de huid bij DERMAFAIR op 8 & 9 oktober

## DermaFair

*Gratis workshops over de huid bij DERMAFAIR op 8 & 9 oktober*

De DermaFair vindt plaats op 8 & 9 oktober in de Jaarbeurs te Utrecht. Een zeer informatief evenement over de huid. Organisaties als het Nationaal Huidfonds, Huidpatiënten Nederland en de Vereniging van Huidtherapeuten zijn erbij betrokken. 

Op de DermaFair vindt ook de opening plaats van de Week van de Huidtherapie. Deze is van 08 t/m 15 oktober. 

Tijdens de DermaFair worden ca. 20 workshops aangeboden over onder andere:
Verzorging van de huid
Omgaan met probleemhuid
Over- en onderbeharing
Medische pigmentatie van de tepelhof
Hoe vindt u een geschikte dermatoloog
Relatie tussen arbeid en huidziekte
Camouflage- en correctietechnieken
Medicinale honingcrème

Op de website www.dermafair.nl staan alle onderwerpen vermeld onder presentaties. U kunt deze workshops gratis bezoeken en zelfs vooraf uw plaatsje reserveren. 

Op de DermaFair is een consultatieteam van therapeuten aanwezig voor gratis advies. Iedere bezoeker ontvangt tevens een beurstas met inhoud.

Voor alle informatie over de DermaFair en ticketverkoop kunt u kijken op www.dermafair.nl

.

----------

